# Post your SAT and ACT scores here!



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

*
Have you ever taken these popular standardized tests? If so, share your scores here!*

Feel free to discuss your opinions of the test, its difficulty level, bash it, and so on!


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh laaawwwd, those magenta marks on the side are all too familiar in APUSH. :crying: LOL, YOU NERD.

29 Composite
33 Science
29 Math
26 Reading
26 English/Writing​Retaking it next Saturday, thanks for reminding me. :laughing:


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

30

33 Reading
32 English
31 Science
23 Math

I took it 5 years out of high school, and math is not a strong subject of mine. It was a waste of money though. I was trying to get a full ride scholarship (30+) to the university I am attending, but didn't find out until after the scholarship was only offered to students entering straight from high school.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Should we really be posting our SAT/ACT scores? Other than for getting into college, they really don't matter. 

As an interesting side note, I hear that more and more people are taking the SAT in foreign countries (such as China) so that they can get into American colleges. They also have test-prep companies, just as they do here in America. Some of these test prep companies offer services so good that the students do really well on the tests and can get into good universities here in America. But because the companies have offered these students various tricks for doing better on the test, the students don't really know the material really well. As a result, the students sometimes have a hard time in an American university because their English skills are not as good as they should be. Yet no one caught the problem in the admissions process because they really did well on the standardized tests. 

This evidence leads me to believe that SAT (and perhaps standardized testing in general) are not a good way of measuring one's ability to do well in college.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

ACT: 34

English: 36
Math: 36
Reading: 30 
Science: 32

SAT: 2310

Writing: 800
Math: 780
Reading: 730

The tests are stupid and don't prove anything. They are inadequate at measuring anything other than who has good test-taking skills.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

But they're still interesting, just like half the other crap posters share on this forum.

I'm a high school senior who is well aware that standardized test scores are a relative sliver of college apps. It's just kind of hard to NOT talk about it when everybody in my graduating year in my state is taking it at the same time, you know?

ACT scores are in my favor. Essay is in my favor ( http://personalitycafe.com/education-career-talk/56882-university-chicagos-essay-prompts.html ). EC's are in my favor. Everything is fine except my grades. ;A;


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've taken the ACT three times;

22-25-28. For clarification, these are not my measurements (my bust is so much bigger than this totalz), but a certain member has confronted me with this confusion.

Considering that I've never had a math class higher than Algebra 1, and have gone through one of the worst educational systems in the country; I'm pleased.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ummm, it's been a while but:

Reading: 660
Math: 660
Writing: 680
Total: 2000

I only took it once, but I figured this was good enough. The test seemed easy enough to me, even if it was boring as fuck. I could have studied for it I guess, but I didn't. You know, I loved standardized testing as a kid. Like, what was I thinking? XD I'm too ADD to deal with them now.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Math: 640
Reading: 660
Writing: 550

I got an 1850. That test really tried my patience. I took it once, could barely make it through the first time (5 hours is too god damn long for any test), and I never took it again. I should have taken it again. I took it when I was 15 I probably would have done better towards the end of my high school career


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

English- 28/36
Math- 24/36
Reading- 27/36
Science- 22/36
Composite- 25/36
Writing- 5/12

Probably would have had higher scores if I had finished. . .


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

L'Empereur said:


> English- 28/36
> Math- 24/36
> Reading- 27/36
> Science- 22/36
> ...


I know someone who got a 22 and said, "If it were a normal [untimed] test, I would've done better." It's like uhhh... that's the point of standardized tests.

Reading is easy, but I hate how I have to move FAST. Not too comfortable. Same goes for science, but I do lab reports and graphs enough for it to be second-nature. Granted, The 28-30 range is AVERAGE where I go to school.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I had trouble with reading tests. I'd read the questions and try to answer then when I was reading the passages when I took the SAT, because there's no way I would have remembered what I had read about if I read the prompt first then answered the questions. 

I took the test twice. 

On the second time, I got: 
Critical Reading: 680
Math: 720
Writing: 700. (I got a 9 on the essay.) 

This left me with a 2100/2400. 

I wonder if my writing skills improved any during college. I was able to get a 12/12 on the essays on the GMAT.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I got a 2100 on my SAT. I wasn't overly pleased, but I didn't really prepare at all (went to a rural public high school where they didn't exactly give a shit about people getting into college) so it wasn't too shabby considering the circumstances.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

These are my highest scores

English: 36/36
Math: 29/32
Reading: 34/36
Science: 34/36
Composite: 31/26

Fuck the composite, though. Because I couldn't ever get my shit together on a single day, I didn't get a full ride into college. I went to a college prep school if anyone's interested.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Third Engine said:


> These are my highest scores
> 
> English: 36/36
> Math: 29/32
> ...


I know. It's ridiculous that something that proves so little has so much weight in potentially determining your future economic stability.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Paragon said:


> I know. It's ridiculous that something that proves so little has so much weight in potentially determining your future economic stability.


I know with the SATs that some universities say that they can count your highest scores in each section, instead of just using your overall highest composite score. Does it work this way with the ACTs, or ar ethey scored differently?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

800: Math
750: Reading
1550

Never took the ACT.
Almost failed out of college my freshman year BTW..but that was for heavy drinking/substance use rather than lack of aptitude.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

ACT
English-27
Reading-28
Math-26
Science-20
Composite-25

I got tired by the science section. ^_^U I also misunderstood some advice from my guidance counselor and left some questions blank. Not bad for only having taken it once and and just doing one practice test, I guess.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I only took it once, when I had some kind of violent flu. I had to run out the room to vomit three times. And forgot my ADD meds, which I think that day would've made things worse. Oh well.

Math: 750
English: 740
Essay: forgot. lol It was pretty shitty though, like 600 or so?


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont have my test scores but i remember i got like a 2300 on my SAT 27 on my ACT but my favorite test score is a 85 on my ASVAB with a hangover.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

ACT score: 26

SAT (1600): 1130
SAT (2400): 1730

Critical Reading: 450
Math: 680
Writing: 600

Essay: 10/12


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I did surprisingly well on the SAT's, my total score was about 1420. I did slightly better on math than reading/verbal. Now that I think about it, it's kind of disturbing how much mathematical skill I've lost over all the years.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

SAT
math: 690
reading: 720
writing: 700
total: 2110


----------



## tgniewek (Jun 12, 2011)

Sure, I'll gloat a little bit. I got a solid 32 on my ACT 

I was a little annoyed though, I literally told myself minutes before reading my score that with a 31 or lower I'd retake it, otherwise I wouldn't let myself. Not that I wasn't extremely pleased, but my practice test scores ranged from 28-35, so I knew it was possible for me to do better on a different test day. But it's just a number!


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a 25 when I was fifteen. I want to retake it at some point. 

English: 24
Math: 25
Reading: 27
Science: 22


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

My last SAT score was
740 reading
670 math
680 writing

I am not happy... I want like 750 from each math and critical reading. I am planning to apply in a foreign country where the scores with which students do get in are kept secret. Since I have no idea what they find acceptable, I want to make sure I get in. I must get in. There is no life without studying :/ 

I am taking it in March again. Any advice for the Math section?


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

I got a 28 and I got a full ride to college  (but by the skin of my teeth!). From reading the scores here, mine feels a little low. I always did really well on the reading and writing portions, but the math and science (especially the science) tanked my score.

I thought that I was done with standardizes tests, but I have to take thE GRE soon. I am a little scared!


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

33 act, 2290 sat.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

SAT: 1420/1600

I took the SAT once in 2000 (no ACT), and I was so glad that I didn't have to bother with taking it a second time. Some of my classmates took it 3+ times because their parents weren't satisfied with anything less than a 1300 or 1400. ... And I have to admit that I was very glad to outscore my then-boyfriend, who wouldn't shut up about his 1310. I still don't understand what he was crowing about. A few of my friends got 1550+ (and one got a perfect score), but they generally kept it to themselves.


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

retook it 2 years out of high school and studied for a week. Got a 1500 lol


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I was in the very last session to ever take the 1600-max SAT. Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

46 & 2


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

oh boy 

Math: 490
Reading: 640

Don't remember the essay. It wasn't used widely when I applied to school.

And my ACT score was 26. 

Not to mention my cruddy GPA in college. However, of all of the kids who graduated I have a mid level white collar job. BOO YAH!


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

2080
29


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

I've only taken my PSAT so far. My score was 212, which is apparently equivalent to 2120 on the actual SAT. Which, apparently, isn't too shabby. c:


----------



## Peregrina (Mar 24, 2010)

*Deleted- post was duplicated by accident*


----------



## Peregrina (Mar 24, 2010)

I recently took the SAT during the beginning of last month for the first time towards the end of my first semester of junior year and earned the following scores: _Critical Reading: _*550* (above average, but not nearly as great as I'd hoped it would be, considering English is supposedly my strongest subject...) _Math:_ *480* (I did deplorably on this portion of the exam, as you can see...) _Writing:_ *620* (I missed receiving a perfect score by only 7 questions) _SAT Essay:_ *8/12* (received a *4 out of 6* from each of the scorers, which I found pretty impressive...) _Total:_*1650.* I feel very unintelligent posting this score on this forum, considering that most of you seem to have performed superbly on your exams, earned at least a 2000 and above... I still find it absurd that we're supposed to complete each section in only a short, designated amount of time and... yeah, I can never get that SAT math through my thick head... I may not have earned a top score on my first trial of the SATs and certainly am not Ivy League material, but I found this score at least somewhat decent for my first attempt. I'm just glad I wasn't exactly or below average. I plan on retaking the test sometime during the spring, once I've learned enough of the lessons needed to be to understand the math sections, so that I can raise this score at least to an 1800.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I've actually forgotten what my ACT composite was, but I do remember that I was 98th percentile. My SAT score was 2090. I ended up retaking it because my personal goal had been 2100. I didn't end up making it.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

i don't have a need to share publicly on the internet a test score from a test i took years ago and which has no effect from this point forward on my career prospects in any way, because i am not a petulant narcissist.


----------

